# Where to buy cheap carboys



## gotplz2

Does anybody know a place to get around 10 carboys cheap. All the places I have found online want $30 + for one.


----------



## Sacalait

You could always use plastic water bottles. Less expensive, lighter, easier to store and they work just as well as glass for short term storage.


----------



## cpfan

freecycle, craigslist, kijiji, garage sales

Steve


----------



## Benjo's Mom

For small batches, I have found the 4 liter Carlo Rossi bottles are great. A number 6 bung for the airlock. You can get them from friends or bottle recycling places. Follow directions for 1 gallon batches, increasing slightly to account for about an extra quart.


----------



## wines just fine

Actually there are 3.7854118 litres in a U.S. gallon 

Almost enough to call it 4 litres.


----------



## Tom

gotplz2 said:


> Does anybody know a place to get around 10 carboys cheap. All the places I have found online want $30 + for one.



If you can get a 6 gallon carboy for $30 THAT IS CHEAP!
6 gallon Better Bottles are a little cheaper than glass.


----------



## B-well4200

I usually go to my local winery and buy used carboys from him.


----------



## smurfe

Since they quit making carboys in Mexico we have had to buy Italian carboys. Mexican carboys were a lot cheaper due to lower wages but more due to NAFTA. With the Italian carboys they pay much higher wages plus shipping and taxes. It all trickles down to us. Used to really tork me off when people griped about NAFTA saying it was taking American jobs away but in the next breath they would gripe about the price of something. About 3 years ago you could buy a 6 gallon Mexican carboy for $17.00. Better Bottles used to cost twice what a Mexican carboy cost. In regard to the OP question, like said, check Craigslist if you have a local site. Thats your best bet to find on the cheap.


----------



## Woodbee

Boy I wish I could help some of you folks. I can buy 5gal glass for $10.00. The local water botteling plant has hundreds of them sitting on pallets in thier warehouse and they would like to be rid of them.
Brad


----------



## Tom

If they are glass then go for it and get some 1 gallon jugs for a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## smurfe

If those carboys were local to me, I'd buy a pallet of them.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I've been searching for glass carboys all over the internet and find them fairly reasonable,,, 
till I add shipping to Florida. I've made up my mind that the only recourse other than hoping to find some cheap in the paper, is to support my local supply store.
Their glass carboys are almost $45.00, but that is about the same as one shipped to me.
So far I've used plastic water bottles, about $13.00 for the bottle and water.


----------



## Madriver Wines

Try this site and see how much it is to ship.

http://www.shriverspharmacy.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_133_418


----------



## craponi

Hi, just wondering if you an still get he glass carboys for 10 dollars?

Courtney


----------



## Runningwolf

craponi said:


> Hi, just wondering if you an still get he glass carboys for 10 dollars?
> 
> Courtney



Yes! I saw some at the starving artists sale on canvas.


----------



## Woodbee

Courtney, I haven't asked lately about the carboys for ten bucks. I would be surprised if they were all gone though. They had several pallets stacked high in the warehouse in the late fall. They have had them for a couple of years now. If you are truly interested, I will give them a call this week.
Brad


----------



## craponi

Brad,

I would be interested. I would need to know how many carboys they have to sell, and am wondering about shipping. I am in Toronto, Canada. Where are you? Wondering if it will be too costly to ship or not. Any ideas. 

Thanks 
Courtney


----------



## djrockinsteve

I can get them for $25.00 at the strip in Pittsburgh. Premier Produce 412-765-0710 ask for Jay.


----------



## Tom

$28 @ gino pinto's (Italian) 6 gallon/23ltr


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> I can get them for $25.00 at the strip in Pittsburgh. Premier Produce 412-765-0710 ask for Jay.



Steve,

Are these 5 or 6 gallon.?

I emailed someone today in squirrel hill who was selling a 5 & 6 gallon. He never contacted me back so I figured he sold them, did you buy them? I know you are grabbing all the carboys down that way.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie, grabbing all of them. I'm hurt. You know I'd at least leave you a dirty one in the corner. HA HA

their 5 gallon Italians but I haven't bought any for a few months. Next time I'm at Homestead I'll see if I can get you or Doug some bottles


----------



## Woodbee

I was in town yesterday and was close to the place that I have been getting carboys. So I stopped in to check to see if they still had a mess of them. They do but they have raised the price to $20.00 each. Such is life out here on the plains. Things come slowly to Kansas. They just figured out that people make wine in those darn things and are probably worth more than ten bucks.
Brad


----------



## arcticsid

Where were you getting them Brad, like a feed supply or something?


----------



## Woodbee

Hey Troy. I have been getting them from a local bottled water and ice business.
Brad


----------



## lloyd

brad can you ship? I'm interested in 10


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Has anyone tried ordering from the link to ShriversPharmacy? I like the prices, but shipping at your own risk is questionable. 
I've gone over their product list and it seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Woodbee

LLoyd, I have no idea as how these carboy could safely be shipped. They weigh about 12 pounds each. Times 10 is 120 pounds plus what ever kind of packing it would take to safely protect them. So if your looking at maybe 200 lbs.. UPS has a freight service but I would guess that the cost of shipping would exceed the cost of the bottles.
Brad


----------



## lloyd

Thank you Brad. You are probably right. My possessive desire got the best of me. I do have 5 ball lock kegs 5gal size they are stainless and will even handle 130 psi before the pop off valve trips. I was wondering if any one has used them for fermentors. You could do the primary with the lid off then take the pop off valve out and adapt a air lock bubbler in its place. I even thought you might make a sparkling apple cider just by sealing it at the right time. But I do not yet know how much co2 pressure yeast can generate before they die, or go dormant.


----------

